

How I Was Nearly Seduced by Grouper, the Biggest Sham in Online Dating - achompas
http://gizmodo.com/5845467/how-i-was-nearly-seduced-by-grouper-the-biggest-sham-in-online-dating

======
rick888
from the actual CEO in the comments:

"Michael, CEO and Founder of Grouper here.

Sam - We set you up on an actual Grouper (of which we've done over 200). You,
without warning, arrived with cameras and a fourth person then told the girls
you were going to use their real identities in your piece. They promptly
stormed out, immediately called us to complain about this (and that you were
disrespectful to boot), and demanded a refund (which we of course granted
them).

We never showed you our matching process or logistics engine (we gave you a
single screen shot of one admin dashboard - off the record).

This is irresponsible journalism.

Also, I would kindly request an apology to the three poor girls (who were
actual members who we never met) whose night you ruined.

If anyone has any more questions about Grouper I'd be more than happy to
answer them.

\- Michael michael@joingrouper.com"

It sounds like the guy that wrote this article is the asshole here.

------
glenngillen
Be sure to read the rebuttal from the CEO in the comments section.

